# Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2004)

Nach dem doch interessanten Rennen in Monaco, mit einem sicher nicht undbedingt erwarteteten Zieleinlauf (hat den eigentlich jemand getippt???, Dann aber gleich bei Holger melden damit er den Gewinn losschicken kann:
info@anglers-topshop.de ))) findet das nächste Rennen am 30.05. in Deutschland am Nürburgring statt.

Sechs Links- und acht Rechtskurven ergeben einen abwechslungsreichen Kurs für die Fahrer.
Die Streckenführung biuetet auch mehr "Action" als Hockenheim. 
Highlight dabei: Die Castrol-Schikane nach Start und Ziel. Durch dieses Nadelöhr, gleich nach dem Start passen eben nicht mehrere Autos auf einmal. 

*Und jetzt herzlich willkommen bei der 7. Runde, dem Grand Prix auf dem Nürburgring!!*


*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten (jeder darf 2 Tipps abgegeben!!)
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend oder samstag morgen wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Achja, ich setze weiterhin auf Ferrari, auch wenns diesmal schiefging:

1. Tipp:
Schumi
Button
Trulli

2. Tipp:
Schumi
Barichello
Alonso


----------



## Mark_NRW (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Tipp 1.
Schumacher M.
Barichello
Coulthard

Tipp 2.
Schumacher M.
Button
Schumacher R.


----------



## Superingo (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

*Tipp 1  * 
Montoya
Alonso
M. Schumacher

*Tipp 2 * 
Trulli
Barrichello
R. Schumacher


----------



## wurmschreck (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

1.tipp:

schumacher m.
alonso
button

2.tipp
buttom
montoya
trulli


----------



## Discocvw (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Moin hier mein Tipp:
1.M.Schumacher
2.J.Buton
3.Alonso

und:
1.M.Schumacher
2.Montoya
3.Barrichello


----------



## TOMEKK14 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

mein tip ist
1 schuhmacher m
2 trulli                
3button 

2 tip 
1schuhmacher m
2trulli
3barichello


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Die Preise habe ich noch vergessen zu nennen:
Der Preis für die 6. Runde:
10 Inline MEFO Wobbler von Duralure

Der Preis für die 7. Runde:
Eine Rolle Shimano Technium 2500 FA

Da bei der 6. Runde niemand gewonnen hatte, gibts für den (eventuellen) Gewinner der jetzigen Runde beide Preise)

Herzlichen Dank nochmal für die Unterstützung an Holger vom Anglers TopShop)


----------



## Matzinger (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Hier mein Tip:

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Alonso



1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Button


Matzinger


----------



## thorabo (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

ich habe null plan von formel 1, aber 2 meiner dega-ruten heissen so ;-)

daher meine tips:
(1)
1. m.schumacher
2. bariccello
3. montoya 
(2)
1. m.schumacher
2. montoya
3. bariccello 

gruß
th.


----------



## fjordbutt (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

1. tip

schumi
barichello
button

2. tip

schumi
button
montoya


----------



## duck_68 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Ich Tippe so:

1. Tipp:

Schumi M.
Montoya
Trulli

2. Tipp:

Schumi M.
Barichello
Alonso


----------



## enricot (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Tipp1:

 1.M Schumacher
 2. Trulli
 3. Barichello 

 Tipp 2: 

 1. Trulli
 2. M Schumacher
 3. Button


----------



## Mcfisch1985 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Mein 1.Tipp:

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Montoya
3. Baricello

Mein 2ter Tipp:

1. Baricello
2. M. Schuhmacher
3. Montoya


----------



## hoeli (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Hier mein Tip:

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Alonso


1.M.Schumacher
2.Montoya
3.Barrichello



Gruesse

Hoeli


----------



## kaptain98 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Hallo
1.)
1.M.Schumacher
2.Baricchello
3.Button

2.)
1.M.Schumacher
2.Trulli
3.Button


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Okay, hier mein Tipp:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. R. Schumacher

oder

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barrichello

hätte ich noch nen dritten Tipp würde ich auf Bernd Mailänder im Pacecar dicht gefolgt von Schumi auf drei Rädern mit einem in Michaels Heck verkeilten Montoya tippen ;-))


----------



## powermike1977 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

mein 1. tip:

1 m. schumacher
2 barichello
3 button

mein 2. tp:

1 m. schumacher
2 trulli
3 barichello


----------



## zander222 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Meine Tipps: :z 
1. M. Schumacher        
2. J. Trulli                    
3. Montoya   
2.er Tipp #r                 
1. M.Schumacher
2. R.Schumacher  
3. K.Räikönen

Bin ab Sonnabend 2 Wochen in Schweden #:  :k  :l 
Sollte ich gewinnen, kann ich mich also nicht gleich melden. Bin erst ab 13.06. wieder hier


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

1.: 

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Button
3. Sato


2.: 

1. Button
2. Baricchello
3. Alonso


----------



## Alexander2781 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Hier sind meine Tips:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. P. Montoya


1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. Trulli


----------



## Franky (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

And here are the tips from Bremen.... 

1. R. Barrichello
2. J.P. Montoya
3. M. Schumacher

1. R. Alonso
2. M. Schumacher
3. J. Trulli


----------



## Freezer (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Hier meine Tipps:

 1. M.Schumacher
 2.Button
 3.Trulli

 1.Button 
 2.M.Schumacher
 3.Barrichello


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Hier meine Tipps:

1. M.Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barrichello

1. Button 
2. M.Schumacher
3. Montoya


----------



## Firebone (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Mein erster Tip:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barichello

Mein zweiter Tipp:

1. Barichello
2. M. Schumacher
3. Trulli


----------



## kasache (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

1. TIPP

1=M. Scumacher
2=Barichello
3=BUtton


2. Tipp

1=M.Schumacher
2=Montoya
3=Barichello

Gruß Alex


----------



## harley (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

m. schumacher
trulli
fisichella


montoya
m. schumacher
alonso


 #r


----------



## PetriHelix (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Meine:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Montoya

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Trulli


----------



## kanalbulle (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Tip 1#6 

M.Schumacher
R.Schumacher
R.Barichello

:m Tip 2

R.Schumacher
R.Barichello
M.Schumacher

...wenn´s nicht stimmt, fang ich mir nen :s  und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung !
Frohe Pfingsten euch allen.


----------



## sharkbait (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Tip1 : 1grosse schumi,2raikönen,3:Trulli
Tip2: 1:Trulli,2:Barichello,3:Montoya



Vamos ver...


----------



## Hayabusa (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

moin

hier meine tips

1. Tipp:
M Schumacher
Baricello
Button

2. Tipp:
M Schumacher
Button
Baricello


----------



## MartinVahldiek (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Ich bin Formelunwissend und tippe ins Blaue mit Hoffnung auf Anfängerglück:

1. Tipp

M. Schuhmacher
R. Barrichello
P. Montoya


2. Tipp

M. Schuhmacher
J. Button
R. Barrichello


----------



## AndreasK (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Trulli

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Montoya


----------



## barramundi77 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Hier ist meiner:

1. M.Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Trulli


1. M.Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. Trulli

Gruss

Barramundi77


----------



## Paeda (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

1.Tipp:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Button

2. Tipp
1. M.Schumacher
2. Button
3. Baricchello


----------



## Predatory Fish (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Hallo zusammen, hier meine Tipps:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barichello

oder:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Alonso

Mir und Euch anderen viel Glück!


----------



## MichaelB (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Moin,

wenn eh alle glauben, daß Schumi gewinnt... #6 

1) M.Schumacher
2) R.Barricello
3) R.Schumacher


1) M.Schumacher
2) R.Schumacher
3) R.Barricello

Oder alles wir anders #q  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## skipandi (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Hier mein Tip:

1.M.Schumacher
2.Button
3.Montoya


Tip 2:

1.M.Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.Montoya


----------



## jancomic (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Moin hier meine Tipps:

1.M.Schumacher
2.Trulli
3.Button

und:

1.Montoya
2.M.Schumacher
3.Trulli


----------



## Case (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Is mal wieder soweit.?

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. R. Barichello
3. Trulli

und..

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. R. Barichello
3. Webber

Case


----------



## Mac Gill (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

so,
nun mein Siegtip

1. Michael Schumacher
2. raikönen
3. ralf schumacher

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Ralf Schumacher
3. Montoya

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

ich sag dies mal:

 M. Schumacher
 Montoya
 Button
-----------------------
 Button 
 M. Schumacher
 Alonso


----------



## bine (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Meine Tips für diesmal:
Tip Nr. 1:
1. Kimi
2. Button
3. Trulli

Tip Nr. 2:
1. Kimi
2. Trulli
3. Coulthard

und jetzt gehts in ein paar Stunden ab in den Norden.......


----------



## rene (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

1 trulli
2 m. schumacher
3 button

1 schumacher m.
2 alonso
3 rubens


----------



## fly-martin (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Hallo

Tip 1 :

1. M.Schumacher
2. R.Schumacher
3. K.Raikionen

Tip 2

1. Montoya
2. Barichello
3. R.Schumacher


----------



## Ramon (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Alonso



1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Button


----------



## Anni (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

1. Schumcher M.
2. Kimi
3. Barichello

oder

1. Kimi
2. Button
3. Trulli

...und jetzt ab nach Skandinavien...... Hejdå


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

1. Schumacher M.
2. Alonso
3. Barichello

oder

1. Schumacher M.
2. Barichello
3. Montoya


----------



## Kalle25 (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

1. Button
2. MSchuhmacher
3. Montoya

oder

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. Button
3. Alonso


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 7*

Und nu wieder geschlossen)
Viel Spass beim Rennen morgen und viel Glück mit Euren Tipps)


----------

